# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Auslandsfamulatur

## zahnfee_to_be

Hallle!
Ich wollte mich mal umhren, was ihr zum Thema Auslandsfamulatur denkt...
Ich berlege nmlich gerade, ob ich soetwas mal planen sollte, vielleicht nach dem Physikum. Und da komme ich auch gleich zur ersten Frage:
- wann ist der beste Zeitpunkt fr eine Auslandsfamulatur?
- welche Lnder/Stdte eignen sich besonders? Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen?
- Kann man so eine Famulatur auch in einer Praxis machen oder geht das nur an einer Klinik?
- Was schtzt ihr, was das Ganze so (abhngig vom Land, wo man hin will) kostet?

Danke fr alle Antworten!

----------


## baugruen

> wann ist der beste Zeitpunkt fr eine Auslandsfamulatur?


also "nach dem physikum" - damit meinst du unmittelbar nach dem fnften semester? halte ich fr ein bisschen frh, aber muss auch kein hinderungsgrund sein.
ich htte lieber ein bisschen erfahrung in der behandlung "echter" patienten gesammelt. und vielleicht schonmal zwei drei zhne oder so gezogen. weil du das in den klassischen "dritte-welt-famulatur-lndern" hufiger machen wirst.

----------


## anna1708

ich habe es selbst nicht gemacht, weil ich ich mir in den ferien meist das geld frs semester verdient habe (ganz ohne groll und missgunst  :hmmm...: , ist einach so). ich habe mir die erfahrungen einiger kommilitonen angehrt und die waren durchweg positiv, ganz egal, wo sie waren.
viele gehen nach sdamerika, da gibt es teilweise schon gut organisierte camps und zahn-stationen, die gern deutsche famulanten nehmen. auch sdostasien ist beliebt. schau doch mal beim zad, da gibt es ne menge erfahrungsberichte.
ich wrde aber auch eher zum ende des studiums so eine famulatur machen. oder bzw. wenn du in regelstudienzeit bist, bieten sich meist die sommerferien zwischen 8. und 9. semester an. 
geldmig kann ich dir nix sagen, aber allein der flug kostet ja schon mehrere hundert euro, und dann musst du da leben und wahrscheinlich auch reisen, wenn du schon mal da bist. also ist sicher nicht billig der spa. 
aber mach mal!

----------


## jan_mediklin

- wann ist der beste Zeitpunkt fr eine Auslandsfamulatur?
Ich wrde es so spt wie mglich machen im Studium, also dann, wenn du schon ein bisschen Erfahrung gesammelt hast, und nicht vllig berfordert bist, wenn du allein behandeln sollst.

- welche Lnder/Stdte eignen sich besonders? Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen?
Ich wrde dir ein Land empfehlen, dessen Sprache du zumindest in Grundlagen beherrschst. Das macht es leichter, schrnkt aber natrlich die Zahl der Lnder auch ganz schn ein. Es sei denn, du kannst z.B. Suaheli (schreibt man das so?)
- Kann man so eine Famulatur auch in einer Praxis machen oder geht das nur an einer Klinik?
solange du niemanden persnlich kennst, bei dem du in der Praxis famulieren kannst, wrde ich immer an eine Klinik gehen.
- Was schtzt ihr, was das Ganze so (abhngig vom Land, wo man hin will) kostet?
kann man nicht sagen, auch nicht schtzen

----------

